# Don't do this at home kids..



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Worlds Most Dangerous Comic

http://www.compfused.com/directlink/3756/


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

no chance of seeing him live then


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Where's the vid for what he did next?! :lol:


----------



## djguk47 (Nov 12, 2005)

ok here is the follow up....

http://www.yoyoing.com/videos/play.php?vid=2085


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Hmm... the first act was definitely more entertaining. Was this guy actually banned for doing the lawnmower thing in the UK because I'm pretty sure I remember either the Jim Rose Circus or Tokyo Shock Boys doing that exact same act in Edinburgh about 10 years ago!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep the first one was defo better but the second one did remind me the grass needs cutting back in an hour :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

QuackingPlums said:


> Hmm... the first act was definitely more entertaining. Was this guy actually banned for doing the lawnmower thing in the UK because I'm pretty sure I remember either the Jim Rose Circus or Tokyo Shock Boys doing that exact same act in Edinburgh about 10 years ago!!!


Don't think they banned it, just cut it and turft it out


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Agreed, 1st one :lol: :lol:


----------

